# Grilled Deer Steak recipes or marinades??



## Mrschasintail

I got some deer steaks from a friend to grill, maybe use as an appetizer. Any ideas on how to make it tasty and tender. Was thinking of cutting it up and putting with bacon and jalepeno's for appetizer but still would like the meat to be tender and tasty. Anyone???


----------



## Hop

I like cutting backstrap or steak into thin 3/8"-1/2" slices. I then place new red potatoes sliced the same thickness in some foil on the bottom. They act as a buffer between the meat and the grill and keep it from burning. I then slice up garlic, onions, bell peppers, and a dash of cilantro. Sprinkle the meat with tonys or salt and pepper. Place 4-5 pads of butter on the top. Cover with the foil and cook for 3-4 hours around 300-350*.. Comes out great for me every time.
--Hop


----------



## kylereneau

only one way to cook backstrap. cut into 6-8 oz steaks. soak in milk over night. rinse of and season with cavenders greek seasoning and fresh course cracked pepper.
Cook on medium hi heat. untill med-rare. Do not over cook. This is better than a ribeye. Remeber to cut off any freezer burned parts, and tendons. You should only have a fresh piece of red meat. Good luck


----------



## Captain Dave

http://www.huntingpa.com/Deer recipes.html

It has a bunch of good eats. I like to grill it myself


----------



## Whitey

Borrowed from the Texas Gourmet:

*1 loin Venison backstrap (venison backstrap may be substituted with pork tenderloin or filet mignon)
14 to 16 slices thin sliced bacon
1 large purple onion-peeled and quartered lengthwise then half the quarters lengthwise again.
6-8 large fresh jalapenos-stemmed, seeded and cut in 1/4 lengthwise
1 lb. cake pepper jack cheese- sliced into 1/8 thick by 2"x1/2"wide slices
1 box round toothpicks- remove from box and place in a bowl of water *

*Remove all sheath, membrane or skin from backstrap. Cut into 12-14-3/4 " thick steaks. Place each steak one at a time on a cutting board. Cover with saran wrap and lightly strike with a tenderizing mallot (shallow stippled faced down), until 1/4" thick. Be careful and try to keep from pounding holes through the meat. Spray with olive oil spray and set aside.

Separate purple onion into 1-2 piece sections-approximately 12-14 sections.*

*Preparation:

Take 1 slice of tenderized backstrap in one hand. Lay a purple onion slice in center of meat-inside up. Place a slice of cheese on onion piece. Lay a jalapeno quarter face down on cheese. Carefully roll the meat around vegetables and cheese.
Wrap a slice of bacon around the wrap carefully from one end stretching the bacon slice as you wrap, around the meat until you have sealed the whole wrap. Carefully fold in and seal the ends with the moistened toothpicks. *


*Baste:

Basting brush
1-jar Texas Gourmet Jalapeno Kiwi Jelly
2 T olive oil
1 cup merlot or other dry red wine
2 T Black pepper
1 T sesame seeds
2 T soy sauce
1 T coarse mustard
2 cloves fresh garlic-minced
Heat basting marinade ingredients in a sauce pan until well blended. Remove from heat.*

*Grilling:

Grill over a mesquite charcoal, or gas fire on medium/high heat. Place the wraparounds indirectly over the heat. Baste liberally, then cook covered for 3-5 minutes per side. Continue basting when turning. When bacon is done, place the wraparounds on a platter and carefully remove all toothpicks.*


----------



## jhj415

the medium-rare is the only way to go other then chicken fried. i also do a blue cheese, horseradish, roasted garlic, and butter sauce to go ontop of mine when i grill them.

1 pack blue cheese
1 roasted bulb garlic mashed
1 stick butter
half a jar of horse radish

melt butter and blue cheese in a small sauce pan. add garlic and horseradish
constantly stirring pot od it will burn. right before you take off the pit spoon small amount on each steak and then serve some ontop of steaks when plated up.

you can also save the left overs and freeze for next time.


----------



## tx064deer

Back strap is for frying only!!!!( chicken fry ) , other I will cut in to chunks and start out just like i am going to chicken fry but put in oil before it gets hot flour will get mushy kinda pasty let cook till starts to brown then add cumin and pepper i like lots of pepper add couple of beers and cover with plenty of water and cook all day or even over night I use crockPot turns out like carne guesada, or can add carrots and potatos and will be like a roast cook till meat starts to fall apart! Big bowl of rice or mashed Potatos man I am making myself Hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDog

I'll cook 'em just like a good steak. Nothing but salt and pepper. But I'll also do the following and it's great.

Lay backstrap flat and set four fingers on backstrap. Cut. (i.e. about 3 inches wide. You'll be cooking the backstrap horizontally instead of like a beef medallion.)

Cut as many of these chunks as you want. Soak overnight in Catalina dressing. The cheapest stuff you can find. Wrap each steak in bacon like a beef filet. Then grill hot and fast making sure you don't overdo it. Medium rare or medium at most.

Tender, juicy, and very flavorful.


----------

